
Self driving cars, Ford probably in panic mode - deepGem
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/23/ford-panicking-self-driving-cars-because-alphabet-google-is-way-ahead.html
======
blcArmadillo
While their argument probably still stands it seems they should have mentioned
Ford's recent investment of $1 billion USD over 5 yrs in the self-driving car
startup Argo [1]. I haven't been able to really dig up any details on how far
along Argo is though.

[1]
[https://media.ford.com/content/fordmedia/fna/us/en/news/2017...](https://media.ford.com/content/fordmedia/fna/us/en/news/2017/02/10/ford-
invests-in-argo-ai-new-artificial-intelligence-company.html)

------
sharemywin
BMW: 638 miles driven, 638 miles/disengagement

That's weird.

~~~
deepGem
Good catch. There must be some typo. Doesn't this mean there's a zero error
rate. Seems practically impossible, at least with the current tech.

~~~
leereeves
Or a single error in 638 miles.

Elsewhere in the article "disengagement" is defined as "a human driver has to
take over", seemingly excluding natural stops.

> But what's even more significant is how much farther Waymo cars can go
> before a human driver has to take over. For Waymo, one of these so-called
> disengagements happened, on average, every 5,127 miles.

------
wibbleywobbley
The data they are basing these arguments on seems rather suspect. Wouldn't
Ford be doing the bulk of it's testing in Michigan?

Surely the data Tesla is collecting from it's production cars on the road also
counts for something too.

~~~
Isamu
And actually Ford is investing in Argo in Pittsburgh, which is a very new
self-driving car startup.

